# Occupancy/Vacancy Sensors



## Techy (Mar 4, 2011)

I work in a building full of 20+ year old Hubbell Sensors, but for new installs i prefer Sensorswitch.

We used to buy Wattstopper, but when we ever had problems(Usually one or two every other project), the replacements were always 3-4 days out.

We never have problems with Sensorswitch. Use primarily Low Voltage Ceiling Mount, Line Voltage Wall mount


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Techy said:


> I work in a building full of 20+ year old Hubbell Sensors, but for new installs i prefer Sensorswitch.
> 
> We used to buy Wattstopper, but when we ever had problems(Usually one or two every other project), the replacements were always 3-4 days out.
> 
> We never have problems with Sensorswitch. Use primarily Low Voltage Ceiling Mount, Line Voltage Wall mount


Same here sensor switch is the way to go!


----------



## VisionLighter (Oct 1, 2012)

OK, thanks for the recommendations. I'll check out Sensorswitch.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

I have had the same experience as Techy. BTW, some of the new devices have a toggle inside that changes it from a occupancy to a vacancy switch without having to order separately.


----------



## Calorchard (Sep 16, 2011)

http://www.sensorswitch.com/

We use the vandal proof in our libraries, they are great.


----------



## VisionLighter (Oct 1, 2012)

OK, thank you all for the information.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

I have used a lot of the SensorSwitch WSD and the CM-10 with a PP-20 power pack. I had 3 CM-10's DOA and 0 of the WSD. I have about 175 of the WSD's installed and around 80 of the CM10's in a project we just finished up. If you are retrofitting an old building, add some time due to equipment grounding issues. One building I was working in just needed various locknuts tightened. The WSD's will not work if a equipment ground is not present or if they are switching the neutral. Hope this helps. I will not use anything but Sensorswitch at this time.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I've had to deal with a lot of failed Watt Stopper devices. Good to know that Sensor switch sounds like a better product. Thanks y'all :thumbsup:


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Worked on a retro job at a huge high school where we installed Sensor Switch occupancy sensors in all the classrooms and staff rooms. A couple of DOA power packs but other than that the system worked well. Also done Hubbell, on my first occupancy sensor job, and they seemed good, but I was off that site only a few months after the sensors went live so I never found out how long they last.

What about Lutron?


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

Lutron (**&^%^%#&^%$^$%^$^%$^$


----------

